# Starter Kits



## RAMROD (Mar 12, 2005)

Ok I am looking at the 3100 starter kit swaping out the wine bottles for another carboy adding 60 more corks an air lock and one of the mixers for the drill I have hear everyone talk about. Any more sugestion for a beginer


----------



## masta (Mar 12, 2005)

I would only suggest swapping out the glass wine thief and test jar for the #5432 Wine Thief/Test Jar Combo Fermtech...other then that you will be all set.The drill mounted stirrer is a _must have_ as you had read.


Plus you get all the help you will ever need from George and this forum!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 12, 2005)

Racking tube, extra sanitizer (for a large kit never bad), proper corker (at least the double-levered corker, preferably a floor corker)... That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 12, 2005)

Duh... Just found the link to wehre everything is listed. Yeah, you should be fine. Sorry about that!


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 12, 2005)

What about for making from fresh fruit?


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 12, 2005)

Ok just looked will swap out for the 5432 thanks masta


----------



## geocorn (Mar 12, 2005)

Great idea on the swap out for the wine thief combo. As soon as I get low on the glass wine thief and the plastic test jar (just got a bunch in.), I will make the replacement to the starter package. The cost savings will also allow me to add the whip de-gasser. I have been trying to come up with a way to add the whip and now I have the method.


Thanks to everybody!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 13, 2005)

I would think about swapping the glass carboy for the plastic one, the glass ones are so slippery when you are trying to wash them and the weight doesn't help either, maybe one of the pro's could comment on glass VS plastic?


----------



## masta (Mar 13, 2005)

I have one 5 gallon Better Bottle that I have only useddo the secondary fermentation on a Red Larger beer I made and it worked fine.


Here is a link to manufacturer site:


http://www.better-bottle.com/products_master.html


Drop a glass carboy and you will realize thata carboy handle is also a must have for your glasscarboys!



*Edited by: masta *


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 13, 2005)

I have a carboy-harness. It is very helpful.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 14, 2005)

Will check on a harness.


I have thought about the plastic but then you have to worry about scratching it while cleaning and giving bactieria a place to hide hard to do that with glass but thanks for the suggestion.


What about anything I would need to make wine from scratch.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 14, 2005)

masta thanks for the betterbottle link.


medpretzel, the bottle harness you have is it one of the ones made with nylon webbing about 3/4" wide? and does it stay on well, I see that type on ebay and somewhere I saw a big nylon clamp with handles that was kind of pricey.


----------



## geocorn (Mar 14, 2005)

I have a nylon harness that will not stay up on the carboy. Everytime you set it down the harness falls down. Then, you have to readjust it to pick it up. When I am at the distributors at the end of the month, I am going to examine their harnesses to see if they work any better. If the do, I will start stocking them.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 14, 2005)

the one sold on ebay looked like it needed a few nylon tie straps up around the neck to hold it up, the clamp I saw was real solid with two handles and bolted together around the middle of the carboy but was $25 +/-


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 14, 2005)

I dont know what they look like but could you put a tie wrap around it to keep in place. I think this would work if the harness comes up to the neck of the carboy.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 14, 2005)

ramrod, I can't get to ebay from work, but if you go there and look under wine, they have those strap carriers there


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 14, 2005)

After looking at the link I am rethinking my stand on plastic has anyone else used these?


Ok Stinkie will go there and look after I get off tonight. (ebay)


----------



## geocorn (Mar 14, 2005)

I have sold quite a number of the Better-Bottles and everybody really likes them. They are extremely light, 1 pound versus 13 and I have not heard any complaints about scratching, discoloration or excess oxidation.


The main reason they are purchased is the weight factor. When you consider that 6 gallons of wine weigh about 60 pounds without a carboy, the 12 pound weight differential is huge for people with back problems and older people.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 14, 2005)

I picked up my full carboy 6gal. and my back was sore that night, good thing I had some wine to sooth it, I went and got some handles the next day, that is much easier.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 14, 2005)

I am a large man, but getting kinda long in the tooth, and have no problems with the 5 gallon full carboys with the straps, but add another gallon and WHEW! It really makes a difference.


Bert, after you do some kits, then read up and think about making scratch wines. READ, READ, READ. Then you will have no doubt what you need and what to expect.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 15, 2005)

Boy I have hit the jack pot just found out the wife spent big money on two Pom's!




Now the Ladies here may be wondering how this could be good?



But the men know that money spent on dogs is directly proportional to money going to be spent on wine and equipment.



Ya baby!!!


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 15, 2005)

How is this for a shopping list!!









No. Quantity Price Total Description
5396 -1 $3.75 ($3.75) Plastic Test Jar
5451 -1 $5.99 ($5.99) Triple Hydrometer Specific grav,
Potential ETOH, Sugar
2252 -1 $2.99 ($2.99) Bottle Washer Adapter Fits Kitchen
Tap
5158 1 $20.99 $20.99 6-Gallon Glass Carboy Glass
5151 1 $0.69 $0.69 Small Drilled Stopper Multi-fit
3100 1 $199.99 $199.99 Complete Wine Package Fine
Vine Wines
HAR008 1 $44.95 $0.00 Tropical Fruits Gewurztraminer
Island Mist
5804 -2 $11.99 ($23.98) Green Bordeaux style bottle 750
ml, per dozen Generic
4602 1 $0.80 $0.80 Twin Bubble Airlock
2322 60 $0.13 $7.80 Corks - Fine Vine Wines Perfect
Agglomerate #9 X 1.5
4796 -1 $8.99 ($8.99) Single Blast Bottle Washer
Fermtech
5432 1 $6.49 $6.49 Wine Thief/Test Jar Combo Fermtech
5454 -1 $4.49 ($4.49) Wine Thief Glass

4780 -1 $4.49 ($4.49) Carboy Brush
5162 2 $4.99 $9.98 Carboy Handle for glass or plastic
carboys
HAR002 1 $44.95 $44.95 Exotic Fruits White Zinfandel
Island Mist
2238 1 $5.78 $5.78 Straining Bag, Large Fine
2239A 1 $2.53 $2.53 Straining Bag, Large Coarse, 20
4571 30 $0.10 $3.00 Blue w/Gold Grapes Capsules - Hot
Shrink, PVC
2258 1 $0.74 $0.74 Siphon Stem Holder
2425 30 $0.10 $3.00 Ivory w/Gold Grapes Capsules - Hot
Shrink, PVC
4669 1 $14.99 $14.99 24 inch Mix-Stir
2610 2 $1.99 $3.98 Carboy Cap Universal, one size fits all
5118Z 1 $15.99 $15.99 Fermenting Bucket 7.8 gallon (US) -
includes drilled bucket, lid, and spigot


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 15, 2005)

you want a fast seal tool #2399 cost 4.64 holds the shrink caps while you dip them in boiling water, I used mine and it works good.


----------



## masta (Mar 15, 2005)

I use my heat gun...no boiling water needed!


----------



## geocorn (Mar 15, 2005)

I use a steam kettle (those old fashioned kind). I put the capsule on the bottle, hold the capsule in place over the steam and in about 3 seconds, the capsule is shrunk.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 15, 2005)

Sounds like a plan geo thanks!


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 15, 2005)

Wine kits are there any special storage requirments and how long will they store? My consern is I got two kits on the way I get home in a week but may only have time to get one started before I leave for three more weeks will the second kit be ok?


----------



## geocorn (Mar 15, 2005)

The kits are good for 12-18 months from the manufacturer's date. I check all of the dates before I sell a kit to make sure it is still within one year. If it is past the 12 month period, I either make the kits myself of discount them. Over 18 months, I make them myself or throw out, depending on the contents.


Wine kits will keep through the 18 month period if stored properly, which translates to between 65 and 75 degrees.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks will have to tell the wife to turn the ac on.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 15, 2005)

Rodd, it looks like you have 2 winethieves ordered and 2 or 3 test jars. I might be wrong. You need a 5 gallon carboy and more bottles.


----------



## geocorn (Mar 15, 2005)

County, the minus sign means I am taking that item out of his order. He ordered the complete package and we have been adjusting it to his needs.


He is getting 2 6-gallon carboys. Do you think we should change one to a 5 for making fresh fruit wines?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, it's probably best for a 5 gallon for fresh fruit. But if he decides to dabble in Kit wines, the 6 gallon ones are the way to go. Me? I'd go for the 6.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 16, 2005)

Already have a 5 gal one that came with my beer kit and I dont think I am going to have a problem with getting enough bottles except having a place to store them all.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 16, 2005)

Solves that. Sometimes a 5 gallon is best to rack into after fermentation, some in a smaller jug or bottle, or just top up with something.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 16, 2005)

Are we talking for bulk ageing CW?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 16, 2005)

Either or.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 17, 2005)

If you're like me, you'll usually run 12-16oz. low due to all that "tasting." I go to the Health Food store and buy a 1-gallon of Natural apple juice. Ferment that, and you now have a standby, free 1-gallon jug.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 18, 2005)

I always make a gallon more of my wines -- or at least try to -- so I can top up with the same. I agree with Glenvall on this one.


----------



## Bert (Mar 18, 2005)

HI....Have been on the road for a few days, but have a question for Country Wine....You said I should read up on fruit wines not sure what you mean????? From post on 3-14-05...I'll take all the help I can get....just not sure were you are going???


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi Bert. Apparently I was just suggesting you do as we all should and read 2 or 3 good books on winemaking. These forums are good, but nothing like studying a good book.


----------

